# Dell XPS 420 MODIFIED!



## deviess

OK, When buying my current computer, I contemplated cutsom built, or OEM. I, stupidly, made the mistake of going for OEM.

The system I bought was this: Dell XPS420

Intel Q6600 core 2 quad @2.4GHz
2GB 667MHz RAM DDR2
400W PSU
ATI HD 2600 256MB
Stock XPS 420 mobo

I have since upgraded the system to

Same processor
Corsair TX650W
4GB Kingston HyperX DDR2-800MHz
Sapphire Radeon HD 5830
Same mobo

I'm just wondering if it is possible to get a BIOS version that has the required settings for OCing, or if there is a way to overclock it using software.

I have googled for a bit and searched this forum, but I have not found what I am after.

I'm fairly new to overclocking but I have done it before with success (much older system: built around 2003) and know the limits. I just need to know if it is possible with this system.

(tried speedfan but cannot find my motherboard on there, as expected)

Thanks

John


----------



## GZ

Hello John (deviess) and welcome to TSF,

Dell, of all the OEM's, uses the most proprietary components. This includes motherboards. Unlike Gateway, HP, etc, Dell boards are manufactured specifically to Dell specifications. The other OEM's will use a re-branded retail board.

Dell also uses a proprietary BIOS (I believe by Insyde) with proprietary programming.

You could pay for someone to modify your BIOS or find a modified BIOS somewhere online, but there is no guarantee it will work and will not brick (or destroy) your motherboard.

Your best bet, for OCing, is to save some money and begin to part together a custom build using high quality components that are known to be able to stand the damaging aspect of OCing.

Unfortunately it is not going to be your XPS. 

Although, your XPS is a nice system and will make a great backup or second PC.


----------



## deviess

hmmm. I'm not so bothered about screwing my mobo as I would then have an excuse to get a new pc.... Even though I upgraded this one only a few months ago, i would much rather have bought a whole new computer. Main reason I only upgraded was because of money, I'm 17 in a couple of weeks and wil start driving, so cash is going to be even less. However, i may manage to scrape up around £500 to buy new parts if necessary but that new phone will have to wait. all i really need is a mobo, a case too maybe too, or i could mod this one to have a clear side.

anyways, thanks loads for the very quick reply and i shall google a bit more now for a different bios. (BTW, it's pheonix that makes the bios and i updated to Version A07 recently)


----------



## deviess

Does anyone know where a custom BIOS might be available? i have google for over 1 hour on custom bios and xps overclocking etc and cannot find anything. I had probably spent over an hour before coming here.

a link to a good site with custom bios's or a link for a bios for my mobo (otp406 dell) would be GREATLY appreciated!

thanks!


----------



## GZ

Not a common thing to do. Modifying BIOSes is time consuming and is not common at all. 

It is not a recommended course of action.


----------



## Wrench97

I've only seen them for older Dell's, the power section of that board will not handle the additional power the CPU will need when Overclocked, it's a sure recipe for disaster.
You'll need a new case yours is a BTX case and board, and a non-standard shape BTX board at that.


----------



## deviess

thanks for this. I still ahve found nothing and hink i may jsut end up buying a new motherboard. thing is, if i did that, i would go for a good one and buy ddr3 ram too.... however, i feel i'd be wasting this 4gb stuff. maybe i can upgrade mum and dad's computer and get them to pay me... hehe, i've already upgraded it with my old ram and gpu, but they don't know, i will cahnge it back if needed. hehe.

Anyways, thanks for this quick reply and solution! (was expecting to wait a day or two!) i hope i will get a good pc one day.... unfortunately, what i'd be after would cost around £8-10k including accessories (monitors)

anyways, thanks again! will ensure never to buy a built pc again! haha! though, other than OS problems, i am very impressed with this pc!


----------



## deviess

BTX? what's that? B******TX? haha! I must admit that dells are reliable.... but that is the only good thing about them. now they've bought alienware, i wouldn't go for alienware either. haha! but they are extra expensive! i will certainly only buy single parts (or doubles of parts! haha). I watched a video the other day that had a nice looking case. it was extended, extended ATX. HAF x or something.

thanks again guys!


----------



## GZ

BTX is actually Backward ATX. It is very similar to the ATX board layout with a focus on cooling.

It didn't take well in the mainstream.


----------



## deviess

sorry for the rudeness. i did try to lower it by putting an asterisk in there!

but thanks for explaining, no surprise that dell used it though


----------



## Drenlin

You could always try software overclocking. :/

Usually it's not recommended because it supposedly doesn't always work right, but it's worth a shot if you can find a way to do it. I haven't really looked into it much, though.


----------



## Wrench97

The XPS motherboard still won;t handle it be by software or via bios settings.


----------



## Tyree

Same thoughts/advice as my Team Mates. ^


----------



## deviess

Thats a shame. I am travellin to some big shops in february so i will hopefully look around and be able to find what it is i'm after. aka, a relatively cheap but very good motherboard. though i am aware i might spend £150 on it! haha!

thanks again guys!


----------

